# World in Conflict bugs



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

This is weird.

1. I thought I had a great computer for games, but it turns out I can't run WiC (and other games like Company of Heroes) unless the graphics are all at "Low". What the heck kind of machine do I need to make it look decent and run at a good rate? (I can post specs if you need me to. If you tell me how. :laugh: )

2. When I'm playing in Single player (and multiplayer too), sometiems the HUD disappears and random yellow/gray/other colored spikes pop up everywhere, but if I move the camera, they go away. Is that a graphical problem? How can I fix that? It would eventually freeze the game and I'd have to stop.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

specs would be helpful.click on the posting system specs link in my sig.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not allowed to see the Tutorial for Everest.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.addict3d.org/downloads/3636/download.html there ya go look at that.it can tell us what we need to know.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM): 1023 MB
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
CPU Speed: 994.7 MHz
Sound card: Realtek AC97 Audio
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: E: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552L
: 
COM Ports: 
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 178.3GB | D: 8.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 75.3GB | D: 898.2MB
USB Controllers: 3 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
: 
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: ED895AA-ABA a1210n
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 091305 HPCPC 42302e31
Time Zone: Central Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC. Amberine M
Modem: Not detected


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have any idea what kind of power supply your computer has?


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Erm. Do you know how I could check?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah take the side panel off the computer,and where the power cord plugs into the computer is the power supply.look at the sticker on the side of it.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I have to take the side panel off? :\

Isn't there someway else?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no... if you have a warrenty don't do it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no there is no software that can tell ya.what kind of computer is this i may be able to find out.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

It's an HP. I mean...whatever power source comes in a stock HP computer. Hehe.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It should be a meager 300 wat bestec putting out 19 a on the 12v then....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

personally id say that video card is a bit weak for that game.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes that video card laggs on ccs with maxxed grafics and low res..... my friends brother has it.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

pharoah said:


> personally id say that video card is a bit weak for that game.


I see. Can I get a more powerful Video Card, or would I have to do something else to my computer? Some guy said I could get a more powerful card, but I'd have to make it so my computer can use more power, or something.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open the case and post back with the details from the PSU label (see pic below for example). Make/model, total watts.

When you install a more powerful graphics card it uses more power, so you need to make sure your power supply unit is strong enough. In your first post you say that games show graphical artifacts and eventually freeze. This can be a sign of a weak PSU or overheating.

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and *add 30% to the total* to allow for PSU inefficiency.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay. I guess I'll do that.

Really dumb question, first:

Is it okay to take the side off with the computer going? :lol:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, it's safe. Just don't touch anything inside while it's running.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

This is what I could get. I took some pictures too, but I dunno if they came out clear. Let me know if this is enough:

Model: ATX-300-127 Rev.: CD
Input: 100-127V-7A 200-240V-4 A 00/50 Hz

Output +12V /19A -12V
300 W Max +5V /30A +5V5B


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

=/ sorry to tell you but thats only enough for what you have right now, if you want a better video card then you will have to upgrade it.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Could you give me some examples of what I'd need to upgrade it to?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That really depends on what you want for a video card, what video card slot do you have?


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

XD Ah crap, more technical questions.

Uh, I got a NVIDIA Geforce 8500 GT if that helps.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok ill assume that it is a pci express, what would you be interested in spending on the total upgrade?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see what kind of PSU you need, enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. You can find your system specs in Everest.

Open Everest and go to Motherboard > Motherboard. Scroll down to Motherboard Physical Info. What does it say for Expansion Slots? (PCI, AGP or PCI-e)


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

koala said:


> To see what kind of PSU you need, enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. You can find your system specs in Everest.
> 
> Open Everest and go to Motherboard > Motherboard. Scroll down to Motherboard Physical Info. What does it say for Expansion Slots? (PCI, AGP or PCI-e)


PCI. I'm pretty sure.



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Ok ill assume that it is a pci express, what would you be interested in spending on the total upgrade?


That's the thing, I just got this computer last Christmas and put in that video card. How much would I need to spend to run this game + games like Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike: Source, etc. so they look good and run fast?

edit: Now that I think about it, Company of heroes does this to me too.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

A 8600 gts and a 650 watt antec trio would be a nice on i think that the 8500 is only in pci express version


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> A 8600 gts and a 650 watt antec trio would be a nice on i think that the 8500 is only in pci express version


yeah he will need a better power supply than the hp stock unit.to be on the safe side most likely is pci express,but what is the exact model of your hp mankvill?


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

pharoah said:


> yeah he will need a better power supply than the hp stock unit.to be on the safe side most likely is pci express,but what is the exact model of your hp mankvill?


System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: ED895AA-ABA a1210n


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that 8500 you have in it now didnt come with it did it?


are you sure thats the proper model number?

this is what i get on hp's website

More than 300 products contain the term "pavilion 061".
Please search for your product again using the text box to the right, following the suggestions below.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

D: Lemme check again.

It says on the bottom of my PC: HP Pavilion a1210n


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes it does have a pci-express graphics slot.did you install that video card yourself?that computer originally came with onboard video.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, the original had a built-in video card which sucked. I bought this card myself.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

mankvill said:


> Yeah, the original had a built-in video card which sucked. I bought this card myself.


 yeah onboard video does suck.:laugh: you need a video card more like this,or better. 8600gts 512mb

edit:also for that card you will need a better power supply.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

pharoah said:


> yeah onboard video does suck.:laugh: you need a video card more like this,or better. 8600gts 512mb
> 
> edit:also for that card you will need a better power supply.


Is there any way to put a better power supply on this computer right now?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

order one and change it out would be the only way.here is the power supply 1_got_owned suggested which would be a good choice.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished its $50 here


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished its $50 here


be aware it says referbished with only a 15 day warranty.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome! Are those tough to install?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No they are not but be aware if the unit comes doa (dead on arival) you cannot waste any time in sending it back for a new one.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no not really you may have to take some time if its your first one.just look carefully as you remove the old one.be sure to plug everything back in.also dont worry about plugging things in wrong.specific plug types will only fit certain things.and they are also keyed where they will plug in only one way.so you cant plug any specific plug in backwards.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Alright. I'll be sure to think about it a lot in the coming days. I'm definately bookmarking this thread. Thanks you guys!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome if you have any problems putting that in.just post back we will help.:wave:


----------

